# Three color fades - post up your triple fade pictures!



## Markie (Jan 23, 2004)

*Three color plus fades - post up your triple fade and beyond pictures!*

Inspired by the Rasta Color Schemes thread, I'm on the lookout for photos of frames with three color fade paint!

Now, mostly I think of Ibis and IF when it comes to this kind of paint, but I'm sure there must be more... hope to see a few here! 

As a related aside, what's the word on posting other people's pictures in a different thread - there are some lovely bikes shown in other threads, but I thought it would be nice to have them in one place... :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I guess technically this is 4 colors.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

The Classic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Team Fade


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Does this count. I am sure there are at least 4 colors.  
Used to have a 66 bug with the same color scheme.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

LARRYJO said:


> The Classic.


That looks like the Bowery Mashup fixed gear bike :thumbsup: 








Reminds me of one of those Rocket Pop popcicles


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)




----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Triple colors...kind of a fade...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't count the stem 

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My only tri-fade is a road bike.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Nothing says late 80s like Backfire!


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

mmm...sweet groove innovations


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I see a few great math students in this thread 

Two color fade with a third solid color fork does not make a three color fade...or does it?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Two color fade with a third solid color fork does not make a three color fade...or does it?


Which bike would that be?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Which bike would that be?


RobynC's Klein? Hard to tell if the rear triangle is one or two colors...I'm guessing two...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

RobynC said:


> Nothing says late 80s like Backfire!


there is something about this Klein...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> I see a few great math students in this thread
> 
> Two color fade with a third solid color fork does not make a three color fade...or does it?


and your comment just backfired. wow


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> I see a few great math students in this thread
> 
> Two color fade with a third solid color fork does not make a three color fade...or does it?


Possible explanations for this post:
1. You're colorblind.
2. Your monitor or video card is messed up.
3. You can't count.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sharing the same pedigree as the Grove, here's my EWR E-Motion in team-specific colors:



















BTW: That Grove looks great! I was thinking of upgrading my EWR to a NOS Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race that I have on the shelf, and seeing your bike with the Bomber makes me think I should really get on with it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

These Kleins are no longer in my collection










Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. This is my early 80's Moots road bike with 2010 Shimano 105










My mid 80's Moots mountain bike. Ignore the build, this is the photo from the seller when I purchased it.










Not mine anymore. Otis Guy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Which bike would that be?


Right?


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

The poor man's Attitude...a Research Dynamics Coyote with a triple fade:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Good subject - not such a good photo...


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Backfire!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

shoo said:


> Good subject - not such a good photo...












Pardon my French, but WTF is that?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks to be an intense to me


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*pardoned!*



mechagouki said:


> Pardon my French, but WTF is that?


Yes, chefmigeul is correct. I was racing downhill on a Mantra and it was getting outpaced by the courses at the time. I picked up a Red White and blue Mongoose branded Intense, but was not fond of the color. I was sponsored by Klein and my XC bike was a Team fade Attitude so I had the blue painted over with Yellow and there you have it.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

One from Ed Litton:

















And one from Scot Nicol:


----------



## Markie (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's one I remember lusting after BITD (does '99 count as BITD?)... a Vicious Cycles Metal Guru as shown in Dirt Rag with the $150 triple fade option. Looks purple > pink > red is my guess as to how it goes. Thanks all for the great pictures!


----------



## blueyes (Jun 2, 2008)

my 1992 GF Procaliber:


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's one you won't see every day-a mid-80's Marinoni Moose.


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Rotec hardtail, fork and wheels wont stay, it needs a longer travel fork.


----------



## Markie (Jan 23, 2004)

A bike with a fade that unites the fades of the Litton and the Ibis above... Bushpig's sweet red > orange > yellow > green quad-fade (four-fade?) Moulden!


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

In progress photos. Yellow, orange, red.


----------

